# ISH 2015 – die Energiewende ist nicht nur elektrisch



## tci GmbH (11 März 2015)

So langsam kommt in den meisten Köpfen an, dass die 
Energiewende auch  eine Wärmewende sein muss 
(wenn sie funktionieren soll).



Quelle: www.co2online.de

Das ist  auch ein Schwerpunkt der *ISH 2015*, die noch 
bis Samstag, 14. März 2015,  in Frankfurt stattfindet.




Näheres dazu in unserem Blog:

http://www.tci.de/blog/2015/ish-2015-die-energiewende-ist-nicht-nur-elektrisch/

Viele Grüße

René Jung, tci GmbH


----------

